# need help on brake line size



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i need to replace the brake lines on my 67 lemans since mine are long gone. i have seen eastwood has two kits that have the flare tool, and 25' of line with fittings, in 1/4" and 3/16" line. i'm not sure which one i would need, and i don't have any of the old stuff to measure. also, i have converted the car over to four wheel disc, but i'm not sure if that matters on the size. thanks for any help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's either going to be 3/16" or 1/4", and might even be both with the 3/16 in front and across the rear axle and 1/4 to the rear axle.
You can get all the fittings and bulk line from any parts stores and some even loan out the flare and tube cutting tools.
I would go to the parts store and buy one of each the 3/16" and a 1/4" flare nuts then bring them home and try them in the master/hoses/calipers and then you can count how many of each you need. Get the coated bulk line too, it may not be 'correct', but the rust resistance is far better.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks rukee:cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Clearly more expensive than a kit that you bend and flare yourself, but Ames (and presumably PY) has a complete pre-bent and pre-terminated brake line set. The nice thing about these is that they have the protective armor over them where they rub on the frame. They're also available in Stainless Steel for a little more money. All depends on how much you want to spend, and how much work you want to do.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

If I were you, I'd forget about fabricating a complete line system yourself - especially if you don't have the originals to use as templates. Heck with that! Just order the complete kit from InLine Tube. If you get it in the stock mild steel line, it's very inexpensive, it will fit right, and you can order it to bolt up to your disc brake calipers - just call them and tell them what you have, and they'll build it. It will come with all the clips, brackets, "armour," and it will look stock and work right. And it won't even leak! InLine makes the kits for Ames, Year One, and PY, so bypass the middle-man and order direct from Inline.

I'm a big proponent of fabricating things myself, but I never waste my time fabricating the frame-mounted brake or fuel lines when the pre-made ones are so cheap: I just buy the kits for all the cars we restore: I can't fabricate them for the price they charge.

Lars


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

lars said:


> If I were you, I'd forget about fabricating a complete line system yourself - especially if you don't have the originals to use as templates. Heck with that! Just order the complete kit from InLine Tube. If you get it in the stock mild steel line, it's very inexpensive, it will fit right, and you can order it to bolt up to your disc brake calipers - just call them and tell them what you have, and they'll build it. It will come with all the clips, brackets, "armour," and it will look stock and work right. And it won't even leak! InLine makes the kits for Ames, Year One, and PY, so bypass the middle-man and order direct from Inline.
> 
> I'm a big proponent of fabricating things myself, but I never waste my time fabricating the frame-mounted brake or fuel lines when the pre-made ones are so cheap: I just buy the kits for all the cars we restore: I can't fabricate them for the price they charge.
> 
> Lars


thanks lars, im going to give them a call, did not know that anyone could work with all the mods to my brakes


----------

